# I'm going to be in JHB again :) 04.09.15-06.09.15



## n0ugh7_zw (21/8/15)

So I'm flying down for the vapemeet on the 5th of September. I'll be in JHB from Friday the 4th at about 11 till the 6th at about lunchtime. I'll be staying in Randburg about 10km away from Sandton City. 

Obviously on Saturday i'm going to be at the vapemeet. But I'll have quite a bit of free time on the Friday and Sunday, if anyone wants to get together, talk some crap and vape a whole lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/8/15)

I'm keen to sit in a vape shop and build some coils and stuff for people too, if thats something anyone wants

Reactions: Like 1


----------

